# Good books on how to get through divorce



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

My husband and I are going through collaborative divorce. Basically he is having an affair, he wants to file the divorce, he is not admitting the affair and he is not addressing the real marriage problems. I still in a way up to now don't know why we are really divorcing(lack of communication would be my guess). His official story is that he has not been happy for 3 years even though he has never talked or shown that. You can read my story here 
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/11981-almost-99-certain-its-affair.html

I am having a hard time dealing with this divorce because he was the love of my life and this came unexpectedly. I am considering divorce counselling but wanted to know if someone can recommend a good book on how to get through divorce.


----------

